# ما هو قانون الايمان المسيحي؟



## Omar Moslim (28 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم اخواني الكرام
اريد طرح بعض الاسئلة التي لا اعرف اجابتها في العقيدة المسيحية ولكن اريد اجابة من متخصص في الديانة المسيحية
1-ما هو قانون الايمان المسيحي؟
بانتظاركم ان شاء الله
فانا باحث في الاديان:flowers:


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*

الأخ الفاضل
بما أنك باحث فى الأديان ، فلتكن أسئلتك على نظام الباحثين

وذلك بأن تعرض ما تعرفه عن نقطة معينة محددة (بناءً على بحثك السابق) ، ثم تبنى عليها سؤالك الذى توقفت عنده - برغم إجتهادك فى البحث - وهو السؤال الذى ينبغى أن يكون فى نفس إتجاه بحثك السابق

++ أما هذه : الحزمة من الأسئلة ، فهى ليست نتاج عقل باحث ، بل على نظام : أى شيئٍ كان

++فإختار ما تريد أن تعرفه بالضبط


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*

*راجع: قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية*

*3. الإلتزام بطرح سؤال واحد في كل موضوع و عدم تشتيت الموضوع و القفز لاسئلة اخرى مع مرور الوقت و النقاش*


----------



## Omar Moslim (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*




> الأخ الفاضل
> بما أنك باحث فى الأديان ، فلتكن أسئلتك على نظام الباحثين
> 
> وذلك بأن تعرض ما تعرفه عن نقطة معينة محددة (بناءً على بحثك السابق) ، ثم تبنى عليها سؤالك الذى توقفت عنده - برغم إجتهادك فى البحث - وهو السؤال الذى ينبغى أن يكون فى نفس إتجاه بحثك السابق
> ...


لا لا انا بحثت و عرفت كثيرا
و لكن كيف اعرض كل هذا 
انا قرأت من عدة مصادر و لكن اريد اجابات المسيحيين ذات انفسهم 
فممكن تكون الاجابات التي حصلت عليها غير صحيحة


> راجع: قوانين الاسئلة و الاجوبة المسيحية
> 
> 3. الإلتزام بطرح سؤال واحد في كل موضوع و عدم تشتيت الموضوع و القفز لاسئلة اخرى مع مرور الوقت و النقاش


اسف جدا لم اكن اعلم 
ارجو من اي مشرف ان يُحرر الموضوع ويُبقي السؤال الاول فقط فانا لا املك خاصية التحرير


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*



> ما هو قانون الايمان المسيحي؟


*قانون الايمان المسيحى هو ملخص للعقائد المسيحية الرسولية القويمة  اللى استلمناها من الرسل الاطهار واللى بدورهم تعلموها من السيد المسيح نفسه له كل المجد*
* قانون الايمان المسيحى هو صياغة الايمان المسيحى بمجمله فى عبارات دقيقة مستوحاه من الفكر الانجيلى والرسولى*
*بيقوم على وحدانية الرب الاله المثلث الاقانيم*
*وارسالية الابن يسوع المسيح الكلمة فى الجسد لخلاص جنس البشر*
*وارسالية الروح لتعضيد المؤمنين والعمل فى الكنيسة*
*كنيسة واحدة رسولية جامعة*
*قيامة الاموات*
*حياة الدهر الاتى*​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*

*لما تنتهى من فهم سؤال قولنا ننتقل للسؤال التانى 
*


----------



## Omar Moslim (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*




> قانون الايمان المسيحى هو ملخص للعقائد المسيحية الرسولية القويمة اللى استلمناها من الرسل الاطهار واللى بدورهم تعلموها من السيد المسيح نفسه له كل المجد
> قانون الايمان المسيحى هو صياغة الايمان المسيحى بمجمله فى عبارات دقيقة مستوحاه من الفكر الانجيلى والرسولى


حلو جميل جدا يعني انا اعرف منذ البداية ان المسيح نفسه لم يضعه 
و هي مُلخص للعقيدة المسيحية فهل ممكن ان تضعه  لي و يا ريت جميع قوانين الايمان يعني الارثوذكسي و الكاثوليكي 
اعرف اني تعبتك معايا و لكن اعذرني فهنا المكان الوحيد الذي يُمكن ان اسال فيه


> لما تنتهى من فهم سؤال قولنا ننتقل للسؤال التانى


بارك الله فيك
ان شاء الله اول ما انتهي من السؤال الاول اقول لك كي ننتقل معا الي السؤال الذي يليه


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*




> 1-ما هو قانون الايمان المسيحي؟



*قانون الايمان النيقاوي-القسطنطيني هو صيغة للإيمان المسيحي وضعها آباء الكنيسة في مجمعي نيقية (سنة 325م) و القسطنطينية (سنة 381م) بناءا على تعليم السيد المسيح المُسلّم للكنيسة من خلال الكتاب المقدس والتقليد الكنسي. تؤمن بهذا القانون جميع الكنائس المسيحية في العالم بدون استثناء، ونصه كالتالي:

نؤمن بإله واحد
الآب ضابط الكل
وخالق السماء والأرض
وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى
نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح
ابن الله الوحيد . المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور
إله من إله نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق
مولود غير مخلوق
مساوي الآب في الجوهر
الذي على يده صار كل شيء
الذي من اجلنا نحن البشر
ومن اجل خلاصنا
نزل من السماء
وتجسد من الروح القدس
وولد من مريم العذراء وصار إنسانا
وصلب عوضنا في عهد بيلاطس البنطي
تألم ومات ودفن وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب
وصعد إلى السماء
وجلس على يمين الله الآب
وأيضا سيأتي بمجده العظيم
ليدين الأحياء والأموات
الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء
ونؤمن بالروح القدس .. الرب المحيي.. المنبثق من الآب
ومع الآب والابن.. يسجد له ويمجد
الناطق بالأنبياء
وبكنسية واحدة جامعة مقدسة رسوليه .. نقر ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا
وننتظر قيامة الموتى وحياة جديدة في العالم العتيد
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

للمزيد ولإثبات إعتماد القانون على الكتاب المقدس:
إضغط هنا*


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*



> حلو جميل جدا يعني انا اعرف منذ البداية ان المسيح نفسه لم يضعه
> و هي مُلخص للعقيدة المسيحية فهل ممكن ان تضعه  لي و يا ريت جميع قوانين الايمان يعني الارثوذكسي و الكاثوليكي
> اعرف اني تعبتك معايا و لكن اعذرني فهنا المكان الوحيد الذي يُمكن ان اسال فيه


*المسيح هو نفسه حجر الزاوية فى الايمان المسيحى
صياغة الايمان فى قانون هو عمل كنيسة المسيح لكن اساس الايمان هو المسيح نفسه 
قانون الايمان الارثوذكسى والكاتوليكى واحد وكتبه الاخ كيرلس الاورشليمى ماعدا كلمة واحدة *


----------



## Omar Moslim (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*




> قانون الايمان النيقاوي-القسطنطيني هو صيغة للإيمان المسيحي وضعها آباء الكنيسة في مجمعي نيقية (سنة 325م) و القسطنطينية (سنة 381م) بناءا على تعليم السيد المسيح المُسلّم للكنيسة من خلال الكتاب المقدس والتقليد الكنسي. تؤمن بهذا القانون جميع الكنائس المسيحية في العالم بدون استثناء، ونصه كالتالي:
> 
> نؤمن بإله واحد
> الآب ضابط الكل
> ...


بارك الله فيك اخي كيرلس اورشليمي 


> المسيح هو نفسه حجر الزاوية فى الايمان المسيحى
> صياغة الايمان فى قانون هو عمل كنيسة المسيح لكن اساس الايمان هو المسيح نفسه
> قانون الايمان الارثوذكسى والكاتوليكى واحد وكتبه الاخ كيرلس الاورشليمى ماعدا كلمة واحدة


ما هي الكلمة التي لم يضعها؟


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*

اولا :- قانون الايمان

رتب آباء الكنيسة دستوراً وقانوناً للأيمان أخذ من آيات الكتاب المقدس بعهدية القديم والجديد وخاصة الإنجيل وأقرته المجامع المسكونية لكنائس العالم النيقاوى القسطنطينى والأفسسى ويؤمن به المسيحيين فى العالم كله ويقرأ فى الكنائس ويرددة الأقباط خاصة فى صلوات القداسات فى الكنائس , ومما يذكر أنه يردد مرتين في قداسات الكنيسة القبطية حيث أنه يقرأ فى صلوات الأجبية ومرة أخرى أثناء القداس الإلهى ويحفظة جميع الأقباط . ​


نؤمن بإله واحد
الآب ضابط الكل
وخالق السماء والأرض
وكل ما يرى وما لا يرى
نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح
ابن الله الوحيد . المولود من الآب قبل كل الدهور
إله من إله نور من نور. إله حق من إله حق
مولود غير مخلوق
مساوي الآب في الجوهر
الذي على يده صار كل شيء
الذي من اجلنا نحن البشر
ومن اجل خلاصنا
نزل من السماء
وتجسد من الروح القدس
وولد من مريم العذراء وصار إنسانا
وصلب عوضنا في عهد بيلاطس البنطي
تألم ومات ودفن وقام في اليوم الثالث كما في الكتب
وصعد إلى السماء
وجلس على يمين الله الآب
وأيضا سيأتي بمجده العظيم
ليدين الأحياء والأموات
الذي ليس لملكه انقضاء
ونؤمن بالروح القدس .. الرب المحيي.. المنبثق من الآب
ومع الآب والابن.. يسجد له ويمجد
الناطق بالأنبياء
وبكنسية واحدة جامعة مقدسة رسوليه .. نقر ونعترف بمعمودية واحدة لمغفرة الخطايا
وننتظر قيامة الموتى وحياة جديدة في العالم العتيد
آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​


----------



## apostle.paul (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*



> ما هي الكلمة التي لم يضعها؟


*بص الامانة لازم اقولك ان فى اختلاف بين المهفوم الارثوذكسى والكاتوليكى فى مفهوم انبثاق الروح القدس  
لكن مش من حقى اعرضه لان هنا ممنوع التتطرق للاختلافات الطائفية فلو عايز سؤال تانى اتفضل اطرحه *


----------



## Omar Moslim (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*




شمس الحق قال:


> *بص الامانة لازم اقولك ان فى اختلاف بين المهفوم الارثوذكسى والكاتوليكى فى مفهوم انبثاق الروح القدس
> لكن مش من حقى اعرضه لان هنا ممنوع التتطرق للاختلافات الطائفية فلو عايز سؤال تانى اتفضل اطرحه *



في طريق بحثي وجدت ان الاختلاف هل هو منبثق من الآب فقط ام من الآب و الابن معا؟
انا اريد ان اعرف فقط هل هو هذا ام لا و لا تزد بما ان القوانين تمنع هذا
طب ننتقل  للسؤال الثاني اذا سمحت بارك الله فيك


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*




> ما هي الكلمة التي لم يضعها؟



*هذه الكلمة حسب رأيي الشخصي ورأي الكثير من اللاهوتيين الأرثوذكس أنفسهم ليس لها معنى مؤثر. لن أتطرق للموضوع بالتفصيل لأنه طائفي بحت، ولا أرى حاجة من الأخوة الأفاضل أن يذكروا الموضوع أصلا. وشكرا*


----------



## Omar Moslim (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*

خلاص لو هو مش مهم لا مشكلة
انا ابحث في الصورة العامة و ليس في التدقيقات و التفاصيل 
هذه وقتها بعدين


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*

*قانون الإيمان هو أساس عقيدة المسيحية. وكل الكنائس المسيحية هى التى تؤمن بقانون الإيمان. وإذا وجد أناس لا يؤمنون به، لا يعتبرون مسيحيين. من أمثال ذلك شهود يهوه, الأدفنتست السبتيين.

ولأهمية قانون الإيمان فى كنيستنا جعلته ضمن كل الصلوات الليتورجية. فنجده فى غالبية صلوات الأسرار الكنسية، وصلوات الأجبية واللقان.....الخ. وهذا تعبير عن أن الإيمان المسيحى هو عنصر أساسى فى حياتنا الروحية، كإيمان معاش. 



تاريخ قانون الإيمان: 

يرجع تاريخ وضع قانون الإيمان المسيحى إلى عام 325م فى مجمع نيقية (أسطنبول- تركيا حالياً) بدعوة من الإمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير للنظر فى بدعة أريوس الهرطوقى الذى نادى مزعماً بأن السيد المسيح ليس أزلياً مع الآب. فأجتمع المجمع العظيم من 318 أسقفاً يمثلون أبرز وأعلم أساقفة العالم المسيحى، وقد حضر ممثلاً لكنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية (كنيسة الإسكندرية) البابا السكندرى (ال 19)، وتلميذه الشاب الغيور الشماس أثناسيوس (الذى صار فيما بعد البابا العشرون الملقب بالبابا أثناسيوس الرسولى(299-373م). 

ناقش الآباء المجتمعون فى المجمع المقدس أريوس، مبينين له التعليم اللاهوتى الصحيح الذى تسلمته الكنيسة الأولى من السيد المسيح نفسه، أنه هو الابن الوحيد الذى تجسد من العذراء مريم فى ملء الزمان، وأنه هو الواحد مع الآب فى الجوهر الإلهى، والكائن معه منذ الأزل. ونظراً لإصرار أريوس على تعاليمه الهرطوقية، فقد أصدر المجمع حرماً ضد أريوس، وصاغ المجمع الإيمان المسيحى فى قانون وهو ما يسمى بقانون الإيمان من بداية " بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله واحد...." حتى عبارة " الذى ليس لملكه انقضاء".

وبعد تلك الفترة ظهر رجل مبتدع آخر يدعى مقدونيوس، الذى أثار بدعة جديدة ضد الروح القدس، منادياً أن الروح القدس مخلوق, فانعقد المجمع المسكونى الثانى فى القسطنطينية سنه 381م، وأكمل الجزء الثانى من قانون الإيمان بداية من " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس" حتى نهاية قانون الإيمان شارحاً الكلام عن أقنومية الروح القدس ولاهوته مع الحديث عن الكنيسة وعلاماتها وعقيدة قيامة الموتى والحياة الأخرى. 

وبذلك يكون قانون الإيمان قد وضعه مجمع نقية المسكونى سنه325م وأكمله مجمع القسطنطينية المسكونى 381م، لذلك يسمى بقانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى. 

حول نص قانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى: 



تتناول بنود قانون الإيمان العقائد المسيحية التى تؤمن بها كل الكنائس المسيحية وهو يشتمل على أحدى عشر بند: 

1. الإيمان بوجود الله. 

2. الإيمان بوحدانية الله.

3. لاهوت الآب وعمله. 

4. ألوهية السيد المسيح الابن الكلمة. 

5. التجسد والفداء والخلاص بالصليب 

6. قيامة السيد المسيح وصعوده إلى السموات وجلوسه عن يمين الآب.

7. المجئ الثانى للسيد المسيح. 

8. لاهوت الروح القدس وعمله وعقيدة الانبثاق من الأب.

9. الإيمان بالكنيسة الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية.

10. الإيمان بالمعمودية الواحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. 

11. قيامة الأموات والحياة الأخرى. 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*

كالعادة ليس لى ما أضيفه على ردود إخوتى الأحباء الشاملة الوافية

ولكنى أرجع خطوة للوراء ،فتاريخ وضع قانون ملزم لكل المؤمنين ، من خلال مجمع كنسى عالمى أو مسكونى ، يرجع لعصر الرسل ذاتهم ، وهو المذكور فى سفر أعمال الرسل ، والخاص بمجمع أورشليم لبحث بدعة التهود ، والتى أصدروا فيها حكماً ملزماً لكل المسيحيين ، ولعل تعبير : "قانون " ، مشتق مما ذكره الإنجيل بخصوص حكم الرسل ، إذ أن تعبير حكم هو نفسه كلمة "دوغما" اليونانية  ، أى عقيدة أو قرار أو حكم ، وعلى ذلك يمكن أن يصبح بمعنى القانون كذلك .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (28 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*

*لى ملحوظة بسيطة أن قانون الأيمان الحالى لم يكن الأول من قوانين الإيمان والتى تحمل نفس المعانى تقريبا(وتاريخا يعود الى القرن الثانى الميلادى وقبل القانون النيقاوى) والتى إذا كان ذكرها سيخدم الموضوع فنرجو توضيح ذلك .*


----------



## عبد الرحمن2 (29 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*

*حوار شيق و ممتع و انا هستفاد منه كتير ان شاء *
*متابع *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*

*ياريت لو في استفسار او توضيخ تقوله في نفس الجزء علشان مش نرجع ليه تاني
*


----------



## The Antiochian (29 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*

*أعتذر عن العودة إلى السؤال الأول ولكن هناك كلام هام جداً :*
*بس ملحوظة صغيرة حول سؤالك عن الطوائف ، تخيل أن تغيير كلمة واحدة فقط ، وفي دستور الإيمان لا في الكتاب المقدس ، قد شقت المسيحية لـ 1000 سنة حتى الآن ، فهل يمكن تحريف هذا الدين ؟؟؟؟؟*

*وما أريد إيضاحه أنه من خلال الحوار الذي جرى بين كنيسة الروم الأورثوذكس وكنيسة الروم الكاثوليك أعاد الروم الكاثوليك دستور الإيمان إلى ما كان عليه ، يعني صار مثل دستورنا تماماً ، وتبين أن الخطأ (بحسب ما فهمته من أشخاص روم كاثوليك) من اللغة اللاتينية لا من العقيدة ، إذ هناك اختلاط في اللغة اللاتينية بين الإرسال والانبثاق .*

*،*

*نأتي الآن إلى السؤال الثاني ، وصل إلينا الكتاب المقدس ككل المسيحية ، بالتسليم من جيل لآخر ، وشهدت المخطوطات وعلم النقد النصي على نقاء عقيدتنا .*

*الرب يباركك*
*هل ننتقل للسؤال التالي ؟*


----------



## Omar Moslim (29 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
ننتقل الي التالي


----------



## My Rock (29 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*



Omar Moslim قال:


> بارك الله فيكم جميعا
> ننتقل الي التالي



سؤالك القادم تطرح في موضوع منفصل


----------



## Omar Moslim (29 مارس 2011)

*رد: اسئلة في المسيحية*




My Rock قال:


> سؤالك القادم تطرح في موضوع منفصل


عُلم اخي روك


----------



## Twin (30 مارس 2011)

*تم نقل سؤالك عن الكتاب المقدس لموضوع منفصل **كيف وصل الكتاب ؟*

*والرجاء الألتزام بقوانين القسم وأتمني أن تقرأها قبل أي تواصل جديد وفي أنتظار أسألتك .... تحياتي*​


----------



## Omar Moslim (30 مارس 2011)

Twin قال:


> *تم نقل سؤالك عن الكتاب المقدس لموضوع منفصل **كيف وصل الكتاب ؟*
> 
> *والرجاء الألتزام بقوانين القسم وأتمني أن تقرأها قبل أي تواصل جديد وفي أنتظار أسألتك .... تحياتي*​


بارك الله فيك
من الان ساطرح سؤال بصفة يومية وحدي
وان شاء الله ساقرأ القوانين جيدا


----------

